# Does anyone have a cleaner?



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

We are thinking of getting one (I know, how lucky am I?!  )

How much should we expect to pay per hour for one?

Thanks

B xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine is dh  ( he is cleaning obsessed ) 

However I am interested as to how much one is as he is away later this year in Africa and I will have my hands full with C and new placement and devil dog!

x


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

i've had 3 (and sacked them all!!), two of them were around the £10-12 per hour mark, and the last one cost about £36 for two of them to do about 1.5 hours.  i can say that how much you pay doesnt necessarily guarantee quality....

i am a very fussy b*gger though, and not one of them could clean my bathrooms how i wanted.  Oh, and the last one cleaned my stainless steel hob with a metal scouring pad....


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love one but I'm one of those people who would feel the need to clean before the cleaner arrived


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm not, but i did feel the need to 'inspect' after they'd been, and even though most of it would have been ok if i had whizzed round myself, i kind of felt that if i was paying money for it, it should be a fantastic job!!  i know i'm too picky, but one of my bug bears was the bathrooms, and i was ending up cleaning them myself anyway, so it was defeating the object!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I had one. Total luxury as I live alone. I figured that I worked full-time, didn't go out drinking etc and I wanted to spend the money on that.

She used to do just 1hr per week and charged £6. In that hour she would do whatever I asked. Sometimes it was the bathroom/kitchen, sometimes it was some ironing etc. I used to love getting home from work and things were done.  

She was a friend of a friend so I had no worries about her and she was great.

Go for it B - its up to you what you spend your money on xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I pay mine £ 8 an hour. The rate is about 7 or 8 pounds I think, but if you want experience , better pay 8£. some ask  £9. 
Mine does cleaning and ironing and I am quite fussy. She is good. I had to show her the way I wanted things done the first 2 times and it has been fine since. 

Future Mummy


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

oooh I can't wait!!  

The lady at our local post office knows a 'very good, reliable' lady who does cleaning for people, I hope she'll be interested. The PO lady said she thought (but did not know) that £10 might be the going rate - I confess I didn't think it'd be as much as that so FutureMummy that's really helpful thank you.  

LL - I know we had one once when both working full time in London - it was heaven to come home to a clean flat!  

Sally I shall struggle I know I will, I too am fastidious about my cleaning, I do like things done just so. I'll have to be careful not to go round tutting after whoever takes us on!!!   (By the way - how do you like your bathroom cleaned, is there something special you know about?!!   )

      

Here's a cleaning tip I picked tho for any sad women (and chaps!) like me - if you get a bowl of water with a few drops of citronella and then wipe over your walls etc creepy crawlies will stay away, they don't like it! I've not tried it as I only heard it yesterday but having just been round hoovering my ceilings (yes, I hoover my ceilings  ) to get rid of all the daddy long-legs I think I might try it!   

B xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I like shiny tiles in the shower, and clean sinks that's all!  One of my cleaners only ever cleaned the front of the sink and never the back of the bowl.  There were always limescale marks on the walls of the shower where they obviously sprayed cleaner and then just rinsed it off.  I wanted them wiped over with a cloth to clean them and then dry them, so they look shiny.  oh and also none of them cleaned the edges of the shower and after a while they started going mouldy - yuck!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I hoovered my ceilings yesterday


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

We pay £8 p/hr for our cleaning lady in SW London and she's a star!! 
Both dh and I are also very very fussy (especially with bathrooms & kitchen) and she has never let us down. She also irons dh's shirts - I hate doing it and he actually prefers her doing it for him than me!    She's been with us for ages now and has our house's keys too so when we're away (dh and I both travel abroad for business a lot) I make sure that she still pops in to water the plants and make sure that everything else is alright. If you find a good one you'll never regret it! We feel very lucky to have ours and will do anything to keep her happy and not lose her


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My dh does his own shirts. in fact he does my ironing too.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We jhave one and I love her. She gets £30 per clean and she's here 2 1/2 - 3 hours. She does all the rooms we ask each time and then rotates doing a deep clean so one week the lounge will be deep cleaned, the next the bathroom, the next the kitchen etc. I do tidy before she gets here, but that's so she has space to actually clean stuff!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had one in London and she was here 2 hours and £20 it was lovely to come home on Mondays and she's  was very good for a year or so.  But infact then she became unreilable, wouldn't tell me if she wasn't going to change days- this wasn't just with me but also with my work colleagues. Then she would bring other people with her (adults not her children in holidays which I didn't mind) and not ask.  My friend also found that she wasn't staying her allocated time and not cleaning, so we both got rid of her.

My friend had one and a gardener and wondered why both areas weren't getting done but turned out they were having an affair in her time!!

Good ones are such a blessing
L x


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Good ones are such a blessing


I agree. That's why we will do anything to keep our current one happy. We had to sack the previous one after just a few months, she turned out to be lazy and unreliable!


----------

